# New Seiko Model



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've not been keen on some of the recent Seiko models but I rather like this one  I'm not sure about the crown guards but overall it gets the :thumbup: from me. It reminds me of some of the Sinn watches I've seen. From what I can gather this is quite a big watch measuring 43mm across (47mm with crown) with 22mm lugs. Movement is the 4R15A (22 Jewels) so a definite step up from the 7S26 - price seems to be around the $300 mark (Â£220ish).

What do you think?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Paul that is a beauty i was going to order that but i found out that the Roman numerals do not actually have any lume on them that kind of spoiled it for Me nice military looking dial though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ibrahombre said:


> Hi Paul that is a beauty i was going to order that but i found out that the Roman numerals do not actually have any lume on them that kind of spoiled it for Me nice military looking dial though.


Sorry I presume you mean the Arabic numerals (not being arsey just pedantic h34r:  )?? I've changed the pic as I realise the first one had the name of an online store in it!

Anyway I agree with your commennts about the dial it is a shame the numerals aren't lumed but it does look nice all the same - I especially like the blue outlined minute hand & the date at 4.30 :thumbup:


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul that is a beauty i was going to order that but i found out that the Roman numerals do not actually have any lume on them that kind of spoiled it for Me nice military looking dial though.
> ...


No probs Paul i totally agree with You i uumed and aaghed but the lume dilemma finally swayed My decision.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

whats the model number dude??? looks pretty cool


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> whats the model number dude??? looks pretty cool


The model pictured is the SRP025K1 (blue highlights) but there's also the SRP027K1 (red highlights with black ion plated bezel) & the SRP029K1 (whole watch (inc bracelet) ion plated with yellow/orange highlights). They all have display backs & screw down crowns.

I like 'em


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice :thumbsup:. I love the dial but overall it's a bit big. Smaller size and lume on the numerals would do more for me.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I do like the look of that.  Pity about the non lumed numbers though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aren't the hands and markers lumed!??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the hands are.....i think.....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I like that, how good is the movement comparable to ETA 2824-2? Because I've found that the 7s36 isn't as good as the ETA, not as accurate and no hack


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Parabola said:


> I like that, how good is the movement comparable to ETA 2824-2? Because I've found that the 7s36 isn't as good as the ETA, not as accurate and no hack


i'll stick my neck out and say that imvho its better....its silky smooooooth....the 7s26 is a good workhorse, but is not as good as the ETA


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Oww now that i do like.

Will have top stalk the bay to see what they are going for


----------

